# 2012 Candy Buffet



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It is going to look great!!!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Yes, it looks awesome. I'm going to attempt a candy bar too. I'm having a Carnevil theme so i'm going to put things like orange/cherry slices, jelly beans, twizzlers, circus peanuts, m & m's, etc..and i HAVE to have candy corn! I was going to use mini ladles and tongs with some small containers. Do you think that will work? I've never done a candy bar or been anywhere that has had one so i'm kind of clueless.


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Ghouliet, I think your set-up looks terrific. I have those same little spider tea-light holders and use them every year on our dining table.

offmymeds, your carnevil snacks sound fun too. 

For my pirate theme this year, I plan to have lots of chocolate gold coins and snack bags of "Pirate's Booty" on hand for the kids.


----------



## VexFX (Oct 19, 2010)

That's going to be quite the buffet!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Off my meds, Most of my candy will be wrapped and if I put licorice sticks in one of the tall ones, I will put an small pair of tongs with it. As for the things that are wrapped I figured they could just use their hands. For the chocolate brains I am making I have small plastic bags to wrap them individually. before I put them in the candy dish. I researched on the internet about candy buffets. Here are several things they said to put on a buffet...
*Candy Buffet Ideas 

* *Tip #1: Color Coordinate Your Candy* 
*Tip #2: Have A Mixture Of Sweet, Salty, Soft, and Crunchy Candies* 
*Tip # 3: Purchase Your Candies In Bulk Online For Savings* *
Tip # 4: 15 to 20 pounds of each of ten candies.* *
Tip # 5: Set in clear containers/Containers do not have to match* 
*Tip # 6: Place on table at different heights* 
*Tip # 7: Add a flower arrangement* 
*Tip# 8: Decorate the table to a theme*


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Good tips for the candy buffet. Thanks!

What about the sour licorice sticks in different flavors for the taller containers? I think they have them individually wrapped in a large container at Costco maybe.

Also, could go with lollipops.


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Set up looks great - I love the tiered spider trays! Those are great tips on a candy buffet too


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*That is going to be a lovely candy bar. I have done them in the past and my only suggestion would be to add a color theme for cohesiveness. Since it is often difficult to tie in color with the candy itself as is often suggested on sites, I find you can do the same with the table cloth, some ribbon around the jars or nice spooky labels, and decor. If the table cloth, decor and other little tid bits match then it doesn't matter if the candy does. Good for you for getting such a head start on all of this. I also like to add a chocolate fountain to my bar at the end *


----------



## LadySherry (Oct 4, 2011)

WOW. Another thing to add to my to do list. I really like your design. I think I am going to do the spooky labels.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

The candy bar is going to look fantastic!! You did a beautiful job on the pumpkins!


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

Spooky labels won't work on all my glass containers because a couple of them do not have smooth sides. However I might put some placecard holders near them with their "names".


----------



## beautifulnightmare (Oct 31, 2010)

Love your candy bar. And thanks for the tips. One of my favorite treats are chocolate dipped pretzel rods. Their nice and tall plus you could individually wrap them.


----------



## Halloween Scream (Sep 29, 2010)

Love it! I agree with Spookillicious Mama - use a beautiful tablecloth to color-coordinate everything together. Since you already have some orange in the pumpkins, maybe use classic orange and black? Orange or black sparkly tall pillar candles would look great in your tall jars.


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I have a white linen cloth I was thinking of using and adding black creepy cloth on top of it.


----------



## hauntedsparks (Sep 9, 2010)

For tall candies, I love rock candy! Plus you can get it (or make it) in a great orange. Or purple, green, black... it's the candy of many colors. If you put it candy side down, the guests will be able to just grab the stick, which should help with the grubby fingers issue.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

I love a good candy/dessert table! I can't wait to see pictures! Looks like you are off to a good start!


----------

